# Shasta Cascade Retriever Club / 5/30-1/2014. Fallon NV



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Good luck to all . 

If anyone has news about the trial this weekend, please post it to let the rest of us know what's going on, we can't all be there to see our dogs run .
Thanks


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

All I have heard so ar is the Open triple is very, very tough.Many failures.


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

I just Heard that there were 10 dogs called back to the third series in the Derby and there almost finished with it ,
That's all I know ,


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes, good luck to all those trying to qualify for the National Amateur! We're rootin' for ya!


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

AM rotation 11, 21, 31, 1 
Back to 2nd series - 2-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-17-19-20-21-22-23-25-26-28-29-31-36-37-39 started blind but scrapped after 3 dogs, wind in handler face - will start new blind in morning.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Fred for the Am Call Backs


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

I have some of the derby info:
Rudy - Jane Patopea 1st
Reilly (yeah)- Jane Patopea 4th
Chip - Jane Patopea RJ


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Scarlet got 2nd in the Derby with Luann , anyone know who got 3rd?


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Open Rotation 11, 21,1,31
Call back to second in open: 1-2-3-5-6-8-10-13-14-16-20-22-24-25-26-29-31-33-36-38-43-44-48-49-51-52-57-58


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

AM back to 3rd: 5,7,8,910,11,19,20,21,22,23,29,31,36,37,39

Open back to 3rd: 1-2-3-5-6-10-13-14-16-22-25-26-29-31-36-43-44-48-49-51-52-57-58-


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Open call backs to 4th: 2-6-10-16-26-29-36-44-49 - 36 starts, will run 4th in morning.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

AM 
1[SUP]st[/SUP] #29 Rich Pingatore 
2[SUP]nd[/SUP] #11 Ed Stratton/Tj Lindbloom/John Henninger 
3[SUP]rd[/SUP] #8 David Zalunardo 
4[SUP]th[/SUP] #5 Casey Adams 
RJ #10 Andy Kahn 
Jams #21 Mary Ahlgren / #31 Cal Cadmus/Xan Latta


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Woohoo! Congratulations to the finishers and to the National Amateur qualifiers! So happy for you guys!


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Missing Derby finishers - 3[SUP]rd [/SUP] #13 Xan Latta/Luann Pleasant - There Goes the Neighborhood / Jams - #5  Ben Echevarria/John Henninger - Creek Robbers Santa Ana Winds / #14  Ron Foley - Las Baulinas Colors of the Wind


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congrats to all the Am placements and all who Qualifiers for the Am National


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Q:
 1[SUP]st[/SUP] #9 Missy Bell / CK's Violets are Blue
2[SUP]nd[/SUP] #1 Ken Dorr / Washoe Zephyr Ben Amongst M
3[SUP]rd[/SUP] #18 Cal Cadmus / Winsom Fenagain
4[SUP]th[/SUP] #4 J Patopea / Booty III
That’s all I have, may be someone else can complete


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

A HUGE congratulations to David Zalunardo and Abby for qualifying for the National Amateur. It could be a Cinderella story in the making, the very best of luck to you.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Congrats Missy for another QAA doggy and also to Dave Z. for qualifying for the Nat'l Amateur Championship! Woohoo!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Missy on the Q win!


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Open:
1st  # 2 FC Adams Acres Water Lilly / Bill Sargenti
2[SUP]nd[/SUP] #29 FC-AFC Kimber VIII / Jerry Patopea
3[SUP]rd[/SUP] #49 Watermark's Miss Kali Hart / Sonya Harrigfeld
4[SUP]th[/SUP] #36 FC Madison Hadagun / Bill Sargenti
RJ #26 Port Costas Chantilly Lace / Tammy Zahornacky
Jams;
#6  NFTCH NAFTCH FC AFC Nightwings Marsh Leader / Bill Sargenti
#16 Pirate's Fancy Seafaring Lady "Ruby" / George Rogers/Rob Erhardt
#44 Carbon's Play Girl / Luann Pleasant


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Rich Pingatore for winning the Amateur with AFC Cool Fuel MH (Nitro). Nitro and Rich qualified for this year's National Amateur months ago as did Nitro's brother Shooter and his sister Sally. 

Proud breeders,
Don & Helen Graves


----------

